
D3 Graph Theory – Learn About Graph Theory Interactively - sebg
https://mrpandey.github.io/d3graphTheory/index.html
======
tdat13
This is a very cool intro to graph theory. These interactive applications
really make the concepts come to life. It would be some what challenging, but
adding graph algorithms like shortest paths and minimal spanning trees could
be a lot of fun. Good job!

------
nitrogen
This looks cool. Basic graph theory is one of the "superpowers" in our
toolboxes as software engineers. It's useful for entity relationships, data
flows, data structures, etc.

What would it take to get something like this to work on a phone? I found I
was unable to add edges, though the graphs ran mostly fine (Firefox Android).

------
deventis
That's awesome! Did you use any type of framework other than D3 to build the
website?

~~~
vijaybritto
Doesn't look like it from the Github repo. The code has no imports of any view
frameworks other than bootstrap and jquery. Looks like he wanted to get to
business as soon as possible!

------
jrells
So clean and beautiful! Paper and blackboards always leave me disappointed
when I do graph theory.

------
iopuy
Nice, looks good on mobile but I could only figure out how to left click on
icons in the graph.

------
Dowwie
Well done, Avinash!

------
zzz6519003
We want more interactive tutorials like this

